# WO gibt es den so eine CoDeSys Kurs



## maxi (2 Januar 2007)

Hallo,

dauernd hört man etwas von CoDeSys. Auch auf den Messen sieht man es.

Rentiert es sich für Siemens programmierer einen Kurs für CoDeSys zu machen oder ist das mehr so die gleiche Phylosophie wie Linux. Schön wenn man sich mit auskennt, brauchen tud mans nicht.

Oder wie wird das damit.


----------



## Rayk (2 Januar 2007)

Hallo,
CoDeSys ist eine Software, welche eine Programmierung nach  der IEC 1131-3 (oder DIN 61131) erlaubt.
  Programmierung ohne Merker Datenbausteine Timer usw. wird alles vom Programm verwaltet.
  Für Siemens-Programmierer lohnt sich das nicht, da 

1. Siemens die eigene Software besitzt (Step7)
  2. Hardwareabhängige Operanten wie Taktmerker spezielle OB`s usw. in der IEC 1131-3 nicht vorkommen.
3. Das Programm nach dem Übersetzten  ohne Quellcode kein Mensch mehr lesen kann. 

CoDeSys benötigst du, wenn du z.B. Wago Controller programmieren möchtest.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (2 Januar 2007)

Rayk schrieb:


> 3. Das Programm nach dem Übersetzten  ohne Quellcode kein Mensch mehr lesen kann.


Ich kenne genug Programme, die kann auch *mit *Quellcode kein Mensch lesen


----------



## zotos (2 Januar 2007)

Rayk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> CoDeSys ist eine Software, welche eine Programmierung nach  der IEC 1131-3 (oder DIN 61131) erlaubt.
> Programmierung ohne Merker Datenbausteine Timer usw. wird alles vom Programm verwaltet.
> Für Siemens-Programmierer lohnt sich das nicht, da
> ...



Ohne Worte!


----------



## M_o_t (2 Januar 2007)

Hallo,

den Kurs gibts von allen Herstellern die Codesys einsetzen, Codesys selbst ist in Kempten beheimatet. Sinnvoll ist ein Kurs dann wenn du tatsächlich eine diese Steuerungen einsetzen willst. Wenn's nur mal für Wartungszwecke anschauen mußt ist es allerdings ziemlich selbsterklärend.

Gruß
Silke


----------



## zotos (2 Januar 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dauernd hört man etwas von CoDeSys. Auch auf den Messen sieht man es.
> 
> ...



Also zur Frage "WO gibt es den so eine CoDeSys Kurs": 
z.B. beim Hersteller von CoDeSys (3s) Link.

Aber auch viele Hersteller von Steuerungen die mit CoDeSys Programmiert werden bieten solche Schulungen an:

z.B. Rexroth (Bosch Gruppe) bei denen heist das ganze dann Intralogic (ist CoDeSys V2.3.x) Link. 
oder bei Berger-Lahr Link. 
oder bei Wago Link.
oder bei Beckhoff (TwinCAT) Link.
oder bei AMK Link.
und viele andere auch noch.

Nebenbei: Deltalogic hatte mal den Ansatz gemacht die S7 mit CoDeSys zu programmieren.

Nun zur Frage Nr. 2 " Rentiert es sich für Siemens programmierer einen Kurs für CoDeSys zu machen":
Das kommt meiner Meinung nach darauf an ob Du vor hast eine andere Steuerung einzusetzen. Die Auswahl an Steuerungen ist sehr groß und es ist schön das man die unterschiedlichsten Steuerungen mit dem "gleichen" Tool programmieren kann.  Da gibt es leider Einschränkungen, diese kommen aber von den Hersteller der Steuerungen. Ich habe schon Schrittmotorsteuerungen von Berger-Lahr mit Intralogic von BoschRexroth programmiert (musste nur ein Target nachinstallieren).

Noch was:
Das was Rayk über den Quellcode geschrieben hat. CoDeSys produziert nativen Maschinen-Code und das kann "keiner" lesen der Quellcode bleibt unberührt. Das macht CoDeSys übrigens so schnell.


----------



## maxi (10 Januar 2007)

Naja aber das will doch dann kein Mensch haben. Wird sich das jemals durchsetzen oder irgendwan in eienr Kiste zusammen mit Modicon etc. landen?
Glaub das lass ich an mir vorbei ziehen und bleib beim guten alten Step, Assembler und ein bissel C++.

Danke euch für eure Antworten

PS: Mit Wago haben wir früher sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Die Ein / Ausgangsschnitstellen gehen immer defekt udn haben Wackler.

Grüsse


----------



## zotos (10 Januar 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Naja aber das will doch dann kein Mensch haben. Wird sich das jemals durchsetzen oder irgendwan in eienr Kiste zusammen mit Modicon etc. landen?
> Glaub das lass ich an mir vorbei ziehen und bleib beim guten alten Step, Assembler und ein bissel C++.
> 
> Danke euch für eure Antworten
> ...



@maxi: ;o)

Moeller, Beckhoff, WAGO, Berger-Lahr, Bosch-Rexroth, TR-Systemtechnik, AMK, usw.  Die haben alle halt keinen Weitblick ;o(

Du hast einfach voll den Durchblick. Also wenn Du mal eine eigene Firma gründest dann hat Siemens endlich mal einen Konkurenten ;o)


----------



## trinitaucher (10 Januar 2007)

*CoDeSys kann man sich nebenbei auch kostenlos downloaden!* Allerdings fehlen die SPS-Treiber, daher isses nur zum Testen gedacht.

Wie schon mehrfach gesagt gibt es viele Hersteller von Steuerungen, die CoDeSys in ihren Programmen integrieren.
Meine Erfahrungen damit sind sehr positiv. Is recht intuitiv und sehr nah (wenn nicht sogar exakt) an der IEC 1131-3, wohingegen Step7 bei aller Marktmacht von Siemens dies eben nicht ist.

Ein anderes Programmiersystem ist auch Multiprog von der Fa. KW-Software, welches z.B. bei den Steuerungen Phoenix Contact und Schleicher Electronic eingesetzt wird.

Wie auch bei denen gitl, man muss es nicht lernen, aber für den Fall, dass in einem Betrieb eines Tage mal keine Siemens-Steuerungen mehr eingesetzt werden sollten (der Druck von den "Kleine" wächst stetig), wäre dies eine gute Fortbildungsmöglichkeit. Darüber wird ja in den Medien gerade heute diskutiert. 

MfG
der Chris


----------



## zotos (10 Januar 2007)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> *... *
> Meine Erfahrungen damit sind sehr positiv. Is recht intuitiv und sehr nah (wenn nicht sogar exakt) an der IEC 1131-3, wohingegen Step7 bei aller Marktmacht von Siemens dies eben nicht ist. ...



Du hast erkannt warum maxi recht hat.

Auf dem Markt hat sich immer der Dreck durchgesetzt des wegen hatten wir ja auch VHS statt Betamax, Windows statt Unix, usw. und zu guter letzt haben wir den "maxi".


----------



## MaKro_T (8 Juni 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> @maxi: ;o)
> 
> Moeller, Beckhoff, WAGO, Berger-Lahr, Bosch-Rexroth, TR-Systemtechnik, AMK, usw.  Die haben alle halt keinen Weitblick ;o(



Vor einiger Zeit hatte ich mal sinngemäß gehört (es ging um Linux und M$): 
_
Microsoft ist nicht das Boot neben uns auf hoher See, sondern der Ozean in dem wir schwimmen.
_
Sieht da auch jemand Parallelen? Solche Vehältnisse münden meistens in Glaubenskriege, die allerdings auch wieder einen gewissen Unterhaltungswert haben.   
Die Produkte sind für Anwender und Nutzer zu 80, 90, 95 ... Prozent gleich, die Entscheidungen werden unter ganz anderen Gesichtspunkten getroffen. Und wer zahlt für Marktdominanz nicht gern ein oder zwei Öhre mehr - und wähnt sich damit auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## zotos (8 Juni 2007)

MaKro_T schrieb:


> ...
> Und wer zahlt für Marktdominanz nicht gern ein oder zwei Öhre mehr - und wähnt sich damit auf der sicheren Seite.



So neu im Forum und schon spielt einer meine Lieblings Kassette:
(Die alte Leier)


----------



## TobiasA (8 Juni 2007)

Das ist so wie in jedem vernünftigen Bürgerkrieg: Es gibt Rebellen und regierungstreue Truppen, und jeder findet den anderen doof


----------



## trinitaucher (8 Juni 2007)

Wieso sprecht ihr eigentlich immer von "Krieg" 
Siemens ist eine Firma, genauso wie Bosch-Rexroth, Wago und Co. Und jeder hat sein eigenes Programmiersystem. Dass Siemens nunmal als einziger Step7 einsetzt, oder mehrere andere Firmen auf eine "nicht-Eigenentwicklung" zurückgreifen, ist doch kein Krieg, sondern vielmehr eine "Entscheidung für ein Programmierkonzept".
Denn Fakt is doch, dass es (normalerweise) nicht vorgesehen ist, die SPS eines Herstellers mit dem Tool eines anderen Herstellers zu programmieren.

Bei PCs ist es was anderes. Dort hat man eine Hardware, auf der prinzipiell ohne Probleme die Software (bzw. Betriebssystem) verschiedener Hersteller funktioniert. Hier möchte natürlich jeder Hersteller sein Produkt "durchdrücken".

Bei SPSen sollte man sich doch aber für eine Hardware entscheiden, die dann, wohl oder übel, meist nur über ein einziges Tool programmiert werden kann.

Also bzgl. der Fragestellung, ob man CoDeSys lernen sollte, kann man doch ganz klar antworten: Was für SPS-Systeme werden (in Zukunft) eingesetzt? Aber mal über den Tellerrand schauen schadet auch nicht!


----------



## gravieren (8 Juni 2007)

Hi



> Also bzgl. der Fragestellung, ob man CoDeSys lernen sollte, kann man doch ganz klar antworten: Was für SPS-Systeme werden (in Zukunft) eingesetzt? Aber mal über den Tellerrand schauen schadet auch nicht! :wink:


Welche denn.   


Wann geht es weiter  :s11:


----------



## trinitaucher (9 Juni 2007)

gravieren schrieb:


> Hi
> Welche denn.


Was meinst du?

Mit "welche SPS-Systeme werden eingesetzt" meinte ich, dass man nur das zu lernen braucht, was man (in Zukunft) benötigt. Also wenn angedacht ist, in Zukunft nicht-Siemens-Steuerungen einzusetzten, macht es Sinn, sich schonmal mit der jeweiligen Software vertraut zu machen.
Und "über den Tellerrand schauen" bezog sich auf die persönlich Fortbildung, also das aneignen von Zusatzqualifikation, falls mal Bedarf für o.g. Programmierfälle besteht.
(oder falls an einen Arbeitsplatzwechsel gedacht wird)


----------



## zotos (9 Juni 2007)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Was meinst du?
> ...



Er meinte (vermutlich) das er vor lauter über den Tellerrand blicken den Tellerrand nicht mehr sieht.

Folglich: Welcher Tellerrand?


----------



## trinitaucher (10 Juni 2007)

Kommt ihr da nicht selbst drauf? 

Wer jahrerlang nur eine einzige bzw. sehr wenige Programmierumgebungen kennen gelernt hat, für denjenigen kann es nicht schaden, auch mal eine andere Programmierung zu erlernen. Und zwar aus den Gründen, die ich weiter oben schon erläutert habe.
Es soll ja z. B. im Maschinenbau nicht unüblich sein, mal den Steuerungslieferanten zu wechseln (egal aus welchen Gründen). Da kann es dann nie schaden, wenn man die Programmierumgebung des "neuen" zumindest schonmal ansatzweise kennengelernt hat.
Macht sich ja auch gut beim Vorstellungsgespräch


----------



## drfunfrock (10 Juni 2007)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Kommt ihr da nicht selbst drauf?
> 
> Wer jahrerlang nur eine einzige bzw. sehr wenige Programmierumgebungen kennen gelernt hat, für denjenigen kann es nicht schaden, auch mal eine andere Programmierung zu erlernen. Und zwar aus den Gründen, die ich weiter oben schon erläutert habe.



Na ja, ich mach es am liebsten so, dass ich mir erst ein Konzept erarbeite und dann solche Dinge wie Programmiersprache etc wähle. Wenn Step7 für die Aufgaben gut ist, warum soll man damit nicht 40 Jahre lang weiterarbeiten? Selbiges gilt für CoDeSys.

Ein Arbeitgeber, der auf Programmiersprachen fixiert ist, weil er es nicht anders kennt, den sollte man lieber vermeiden. 

Mein Antrieb CoDeSys von Beckhoff zu wählen, war allerdings etwas banal. Ich wollte eine Anlage mit ST programmieren und bei Siemens musste ich mind. 2 Lizenzen zusätzlich kaufen. Die Implementation von ST war besser, als ich es erwartete und selbst etwas komplizierte Strukturen waren möglich, wie das Initialisieren von STRUCTs mit einem Array und weiteren STRUCTS während einer Deklaration. 

Ich muss glücklicherweise auch nicht mit jedem Cent rechnen und kann für eine neue Anlage einfach einen neuen PC mit TwinCat bestellen.


----------

